# Wife's new Polo Blue GT (Long post - Pic heavy)



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Hi all. On Saturday we picked up the wifes new Polo Blue GT, and an absolutle cracker it is. We asked the supplying dealer not to prep it in anyway, and whilst a little dismayed, they stuck to their word and Whilst the car was dirty (having been in their compound for 3 weeks as we were on holiday), it was pretty much mark and swirl free, although the paintwork did feel like sandpapaer 

No before's I'm afriad as I only had the weekend to get it prepped and cleaned as well as carry out some modifications before the rain was due to arrive on Sunday afternoon.

Method

Powerwashed to remove as much muck as possible.

Snowfoamed using AF foam and left to dwell for 15 minutes whiist I worked it in with a detailing brush in the nooks and crannies.

Rinsed, then washed with TBM, using Megs shampoo. Car then rinsed and then clayed all over (including windows) using bilt hamer soft clay using Megs last touch as a lubricant.
Washed again and rinsed. Complete car and wheels coated with Iron-X which removed vast amounts of fall out. Rinsed, then sprayed with Tardis to remove transport sheet glue and variious tar spots. 
Car then finally washed again and dried with my big thick drying cloths.

Paintwork was inspected and to my surprise, it was in really good nick with no scratches or swirls at all.

Went over the car with AF Tripple on a foam applicator pad, then gave it coats of GTechniq C2V3 Liquid Crystal (incling alloys which were removed to seal on the inner faces). Trim dressed with Aerospace 303, and tyres with megs endurance tyre gel. Finally windoes cleaned with Autoglym Fast glass inside and out.

So, onto the pictures (sorry, got a bit carried away).


AGE_0235 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0238 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0241 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0257 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0258 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0259 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0265 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0266 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0268 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0284 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0285 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0286 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0287 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0288 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0289 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0294 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0295 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0296 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0297 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0285 by Sootchucker, on Flickr

*Interior*


AGE_0243 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0244 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0249 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0250 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0269 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0273 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0272 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0274 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0275 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0278 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0281 by Sootchucker, on Flickr

*Modifications already carried out.*

1. RCD510 to replace the standard RCD310 Headunit.


AGE_0249 by Sootchucker, on Flickr

2. Genuine VW Bluetooth phone kit fully integrated.


AGE_0246 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0247 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0249 by Sootchucker, on Flickr

3. Underseat Storage Drawers (both sides)


AGE_0251 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0253 by Sootchucker, on Flickr

4. Genuine Side sill trims


AGE_0269 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0270 by Sootchucker, on Flickr

5. Foot well lights.


AGE_0309 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


AGE_0310 by Sootchucker, on Flickr

6. Removed the "Bluemotion" badge to leave just the "GT" one.


AGE_0267 by Sootchucker, on Flickr

7. Finally some VCDS (coding tweaks)

Auto lock and auto unlock

Staging (needle sweep on start up)

AGE_0306 by Sootchucker, on Flickr

Large Digitial Speedo

AGE_0301 by Sootchucker, on Flickr

If you made it to the end and didn't fall asleep I salute you. Sorry for such a large post, but this is our third Polo in a row and by a huge margin the most impressive and georgous. Thanks.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice car mate... bet your misses is pleased with that


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Thanks. She loves it - in fact (dare I say this), I think I actually prefer it to my Scirocco


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Cracking looking car! :driver:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Loving the colour, great job  Looks like a very decent spec :driver: Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## spye435 (Aug 2, 2012)

That is one tidy looking Polo. Your wife must be pleased with it.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

That's stunning wasn't expecting that!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice, , looks better than the GTi polo, i did see that was coming when we got the wifes SEL polo but the near 20k price with a few options was a put off.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks superb that matey, really nice colour too! Lovely car!


----------



## steve204me (Jul 19, 2013)

Excellent job :thumb:


Most impressed. 



Steve.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great work! Seems like a really nice car and also a great color!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Fantastic looking car! Lovely colour


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Thanks all. She seems to really like it so I guess that's what really matters 

yes, expensive it was, but we are going to keep it for about 5 years so had to be something she was really happy with (and you can't take your money with you ) Anyway, got a good 12% off (with £1000 contribution from VW finance) so not that much more really than her 2011 Polo 1.4 SEL DSG that we traded in for this (with a super trade in price as well).

Oh, and I detailed the SEL on Friday before part ex'ing it on Saturday. Went in at 10.00 am, and the SEL was sold at 11.15 (whilst we were still there !). First person to see it bought it.


----------



## pencil (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool

How did you do the coding stuff? 

Large digital Speedo, etc


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Very nice love the colour


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Now I like that, and what a colour makes a nice change from the normal spectrum.


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow, that is looking nice


----------



## julie26 (Jul 29, 2013)

Stunning car and great colour, nice work.


----------



## sidtec (Jan 22, 2007)

Very Nice.


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

pencil said:


> Cool
> 
> How did you do the coding stuff?
> 
> Large digital Speedo, etc


Pencil,

Using a genuine VCDS cable that I own. Change the cluster from UK to "Rest of world", reset the units back to UK Imperial (for MPG etc.), then in the MFD set up screen, digital speedo appears, with the option "alt unit display", which when ticked takes you back to how it was before hand.

Takes all of 2 minutes to code.


----------



## tomo bpb (Sep 7, 2012)

car is looking great , first time i've seen that colour really nice


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## HAVEN40 (Apr 24, 2013)

That's a cracking car. Really like that, especially the alloy wheels :thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Cracking car, very nice work on the prep too.
The 6R is a stunning design, the new VW range is one of the best looking out there.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

julie26 said:


> Stunning car and great colour, nice work.


There's something very familiar about you ?


----------



## MINIMark (Aug 18, 2012)

Great looking car, stunning colour, done it justice! Loving all the little mods you've done as well!

My mum's been after a Scirocco for a while, but after seeing 'real' pictures of this, I'll be steering her towards the Polo Blue GT!


----------



## Vote 4 Pedro (Jul 6, 2013)

Stunning car mate, looks fun :car:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

What a beautiful motor, lovely colour and nice mods you have there. 

You would think they would be things what would come as standard with a top of the range model wouldnt you...

Anyway, good work :thumb:


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Lovely car my mrs has a candy white polo great little car


----------



## M3YUK (Aug 21, 2012)

Very Nice
Ordered the Wife a New Golf GT and ask them Not to Prep it to when it arrives they could not understand why I ask them to this lol


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys. Both the wife and I are absolutely chuffed with the car.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice, how you finding it when it starts running on 2 cylinders ?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Lovely looking car! 

:thumb:


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice car and a cracking job.:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great looking motor and a very nice colour :thumb:


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

What a tidy little motor


----------



## incognita (Feb 2, 2013)

Very nice! Love the colour, haven't seen that before?! Been looking at the scirocco for my next car.. Would like a Volkswagen.


----------



## Richard1973 (Mar 23, 2013)

I find the majority of modern cars all a bit meh but thats a nice looking thing...


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Just checked the fuel economy (from the computer) for the wife's first run to work yesterday (12 miles mix of dual carriageway, A roads and urban Liverpool traffic), and amazingly, even though it's only got 43 miles under it's belt, the computers showing 53mpg.

Well happy with that for 140 bhp and 250nm of torque - and Petrol not diesel !

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## fotismt (Nov 13, 2012)

Great job and a great car!


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

I love the car, even more so the colour.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

That is a lovely colour, you've done a good job making it look even better.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work, smart looking car. really like the seats.

One thing I would say, would be to use iron X and Tardis on the paint work prior to claying as then you will have less contamination to remove with the clay bar.


----------



## Cult_x (Oct 24, 2011)

Certainly puts my polo gt to shame.....though it is 22years old Ahaha. Very similar colour this to my gt. Old vw steel blue.


----------

